# Replacement wheel for model 42000



## jrwalker14 (Feb 27, 2019)

I have a 1997 Troy-Bilt model 42000, 21" snow thrower. It runs great, always fires up the first time, and is powerful enough to handle pretty much anything the suburbs of Chicago might get in terms of wet, heavy snow. 

Problem is, one of the wheels is always deflating and it's gotten to the point where I can't even get air into it without using an actual compressor (instead of the small "inflator" I normally would use for it and car tires etc), and this is dangerous because the rims of these wheels are plastic and I keep hearing from my local small engine guys about how they were notorious for cracking and even explosively fragmenting if overinflated when cold. 

Troy-Bilt no longer makes a wheel that fits this machine, but I am hoping there's someone out there who knows of a wheel that would work. It's a round opening all the way through (no double d end) and the wheel is held onto the axle with a bolt, secured with a little cotter pin. The rim is 4 inches across, with the tire inflated the diameter of the wheel is about 10.5" x 4". The "sleeve" (not sure what else to call it) that fits over the axle extends about 4 inches from the base of the rim, and the hole that accepts the bolt which secures the wheel to the axle is about a half-inch from the end of the sleeve. 

If anyone knows of a wheel that might work, or if someone can cross-post this in another forum that might help, I would be forever grateful. It would be a real bummer if I have to scrap a 21 year old machine because I can't get a wheel replacement. Thanks!


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Adding tubes wouldn't work?


----------



## jrwalker14 (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks for your quick reply 'hawks, but I do not know what "adding tubes" means, sorry! If it involves modifying the original wheels, they will still leak and I will still have the danger issue with the plastic rims.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

When a plastic wheel leaks, always tubes, and they all will leak; when a metal wheel leaks, I get it resealed at the tire store, leaks again then a tube.


----------



## jrwalker14 (Feb 27, 2019)

Oh interesting - didn't even consider tubes = innertubes, thanks! I will give this a shot and see if I can't get another 20 years out of the old beast.


----------



## jrwalker14 (Feb 27, 2019)

Before I go and order the wrong thing - any suggestions on a part that would fit? About to order these:


----------



## snowblowernj (Jan 19, 2021)

Did you figure out the size of tube you needed for your snowblower? I have the same type and have a wheel that won't keep air in it? Thank you!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Amazon has 4 inch tubes ......


----------



## snowblowernj (Jan 19, 2021)

Thank you! I just figured out what the wheel size was --- 4.1/3.5 x 4" wheels means a 4" tube for 4" rims.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

snowblowernj said:


> Thank you! I just figured out what the wheel size was --- 4.1/3.5 x 4" wheels means a 4" tube for 4" rims.


WELCOME to the SBF
another new jersey member here .one of about a dozen


----------

